

SOPA's latest threat: IP blocking, privacy-busting packet inspection. - JDulin
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31921_3-57328045-281/sopas-latest-threat-ip-blocking-privacy-busting-packet-inspection/

======
hessenwolf
Pfft... are they also planning on making encrypting all of our packets
illegal?

~~~
davidu
As someone who went to Washington to meet with the folks who wrote this
garbage, I can confidently say yes. It will be considered a circumvention
device when you use a VPN or encryption service to route around the blocks.

